# Snow here too Buffalo NY



## grandview

Looks like were get your snow from the mid west.:crying:


----------



## grandview

Here's another.


----------



## grandview

Last picture


----------



## snyps

Grandview - Do you have the plows on yet? Just got the call to be ready for tonight from the guy I sub for.


----------



## grandview

Here's you answer.


----------



## snyps

They are easy to put on, even if you have a boss!!!  

I am in downtown buffalo right now, and it is snowing hard. It is funny to see the mail man walking around in shorts.. He picked the wrong day for a summer outfit.


----------



## finnegan

lake effect warning for nothern erie county till 6am


----------



## DaySpring Services

Im telling you, Remember November 17th last year? They reassured us that we weren't going to get much, if any accumulations. We ended up getting 2 feet. This could be a repeat. Today the weather's been really weird. Im interested to see what tonight brings.


----------



## finnegan

i put the headgear on but i refuse to hang the blade ---hear that mother nature,not hanging the blade---that should get us at least two feet easily


----------



## grandview

Here's the 7:45pm update.


----------



## grandview

Update 7:45pm


----------



## lawncare18

You plowing tonight grnadview or what.. did you even get all yur cleanups done yet/????


----------



## grandview

Cleanups? I'm still cutting the back of the truck is still full of grass clippings. Since I still have 4 banana peels on the truck I guess that's good!


----------



## lawncare18

so whats your game plan.. hopefully mow again.. you better go empty that truck sounds like your gona half to plow in the am


----------



## grandview

It's going back up to 50 tomorrow. I'll hold off as long as I can. My contracts don't even start till Nov.1st but I'll still go if need be.


----------



## lawncare18

quick quesiton grandview.. you still use the lesoc walk behinds... still happy with them??? I am thinking about geitng the 49inch cut next season .. you bag everything during the fall i asum?


----------



## grandview

Yes, I still use them .I haven't really been able to catch much it's been raining for 2 weeks I'm just happy to get them cut.


----------



## PetalsandPines

*This really sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Plow contracts are not even fully out yet, my Blizzard plow is buried behind garden mum & pumpkin displays. Lawns are ankle deep in water, leaves are on the trees and there is 3" of snow on the ground. Any one getting nervous yet??


----------



## grandview

Looks like fun now, a lot of trees are snapping because of the wet snow and leaves on them.


----------



## finnegan

im digging out my blade tonight just incase-no school tonorrow tondawanda


----------



## Dstosh

Im not ready, there is no snow in niagara county but supposedly 1-3 possibly 6 is comming who knows, one plow isnt ready and the other one is in peices getting re painted. I cant even keep up with my lawns, now I have to worry about driveways too!


----------



## Grn Mtn

I would let it melt, it should be close to 50 tomorrow. We got some snow for a few minutes but then it stopped. I'm skipping this week mowing-too wet, I was leaving tracks last week-I hate that, looks so second rate.


----------



## Chevy 1500

*Snow has Arrived*

I am Lake View NY, I would say we got around a foot of heavy wet snow... The earliest snow since 1917. We just got power back and they said some areas have gotten 24 inches. New to the business and i am willing to get subbed out if anyone needs it.


----------



## qualitylawncare

I've got 3 trucks running from Batavia to Ellicottville.. Guys are telling me anywhere from 3-16"..

If anyone needs help, give me a call today (585)766-2405... I have 2 more trucks I can spare and we have them all ready to go; just finished hanging the plows and mounting the V-boxes..

Happy plowing!!!!payup :salute:


----------



## Grn Mtn

Grn Mtn said:


> I would let it melt, it should be close to 50 tomorrow. We got some snow for a few minutes but then it stopped. I'm skipping this week mowing-too wet, I was leaving tracks last week-I hate that, looks so second rate.


I take it back, PLOW BABY PLOW!

man are the contracts going to be flying now for you guys.


----------



## Banksy

That is just unreal! I'm so envious  . Now get out there and make somepayup !


----------



## 06HD BOSS

C'mon you lucky bastards post some pics! Our local news this morning showed some video saying buffalo got between 1 & 2 feet!?? They showed some video of a municiple truck stuck that was getting pushed out by a loader & some guys pushing back piles in a parkinglot. From what they showed it looked like a ton of snow!


----------



## Bossman 92

The Weather Channel just said buffalo has 22.5 inches already!! 14" have fallen since midnight!

All the really bad weather guessers must be sent to buffalo. Last I heard they were not supposed to get much if any.


----------



## Banksy

06HD BOSS said:


> C'mon you lucky bastards post some pics! Our local news this morning showed some video saying buffalo got between 1 & 2 feet!??


Yeah quit hoggin it all! 22.5"s holy cow! Was this lake effect snow?? The upper mid west got dustings to a few inches or so, but you guys in NY got slammed. Lucky %#@$%^&&!


----------



## NoFearDeere

Two letters.....BS


----------



## Sharpshooter77

Anyone got any pics of plowing the First snows YET. Hope you guys had enought time to scramble thing together last night. AND 2 FEET of snow not fair :crying:. GOOD luck rakeing in the payup. And lets see some PICS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!  :waving:


----------



## derekbroerse

I've already been called to be on Emergency Standby for a Fort Erie location of a chain store I take care of here in Niagara on the Lake. No one is ready out here because we never see snow until the middle to end of December.

My second truck is ready to go just by hooking the blade, but what they really wanted was my loader and 6' McKee snowblower...

My salter is still out of commission, as is my main truck (still awaiting cylinder heads, supposedely GUARENTEED to be in my hands this afternoon!) and a full exhaust system...

I may not be 100% ready but I can be in (atleast somewhat) snowfighting order in a heartbeat! 

As far as I'm concerned, you guys can keep it all for today, just let me have it later in the season! lol

I'm out to lean on my engine machinist... wesport


----------



## Big Dog D

Check out the pictures! http://news.yahoo.com/photos/ss/eve...f6GuH9H2ocA;_ylu=X3oDMTA3bGk2OHYzBHNlYwN0bXA-


----------



## lawncare18

How bad is it.. Ive been hearing that bufflao is sitll in a state of emergency????


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Nice pics I'd be sh*tt*n myself if that popped up overnight down here!


----------



## mkwl

This weather is getting crazier and crazier every year!


----------



## Got Grass?

Hey guy's checking in from the clarence area. Actually I'm in south buffalo right now at one of the only houses with power and internet acess.

Put it this way. it's bad, REAL bad....

Picture this: Most utilities (except for newer develpoments) on telephone poles. Everything finishing up the growth season, still mowing, leaves still on trees. Plowing contracts don't even begin untill nov 1st. NO ONE has plows ready, private and municipal. Everyone still getting ready for full swing cleanups. No one even close to prepared and this was NOT expected. It's been pretty warm out. 
Over 2 FEET of the wettest, heaviest snow imaginable.
Put it this way a couple full size commercial jets at the Buffalo airport, tipped back with thier front wheels off the gound from the weight of the snow on them. NOW THAT IS HEAVY SNOW!!!!!!

ok, now picture huge full size trees (Lotta Maples, cotton woods, Ash's, Willows) with their leave still attached (a lot more area), with all that weight on them and a sudden shock of freezing temps.
NOT A PRETTY COMBINATION!!!

Now picture all thoes pretty mature trees branches breaking and falling EVERYWHERE. Including on top of power wires, bringing them crashing to the ground, splitting poles in 1/2 from getting the lines yanked. 
Most roads were mosly impassable to 4x4's due to that fact, and lines sagging so much. Some cars could fit under them but w/ all the snow thay couldnt pass. 
Highways can't plow anything becasue they are not ready & when they were they couldnt get down any of the roads. 

Today was mostly cleanup of some of the roads & plow if possible, tho now it's been raining & melting most of the snow. & going to rain/snow for some time. I'm sure the flooding is going to get a LOT worse.

I got lucky and mounted my front plow and headed off to plow a lot. Not much snow but coming down hard at this point. figured make it easy for thoes walking in. power now goes out. I kill an hr go back home & to find some trees in my driveway & I can't get in. Kill a couple more hr's driving arround come back home & can't make it down my road now due to all the tree & lines down. try to go arround some only to get stuck in the ice, snow, slush, water, or whatever it's called. I think we need a new term for it. Finally get out, go about 5 miles outta my way & made it home 1/2hr later. Only to find trees down EVERYWHERE, my 1.5yr old pool 1/2 caved in, our back porch with 3-4 limbs sticking thru it. havent yet been able to check for any holes in the roof but no water leaking so I hope I'm fine. Wires ripped off the house, neighbors truck & car probably totaled 3ft round branch on top or them. 
The only thing you heard last night here was the constant sound of branches snapping, trees falling. Worse than being in the middle of a logging operation except for no sound from any equipment. It was scarey, real scarey.
And cold. When it got light out it was the same way except now you could see all the destruction.
Everything is covered in snow or water or mud so private cleanup will take a day or 2 to even begin. 
Heating costs will be extremely low for quite a few years due to the abundance of firewood. Hopefully Mulch prices will drop too. 
Probably over $3k damage done to my property from what I can see. That dosnt include all the trees that fell, or what little left of them that will need to be removed/taken down. Insurance companies are going to be busy for quite some time. Going to be hazardus even when the utilities get everything going and cleaned up as almost every tree has major branches broken off and just wating to fall on top of someone or something.

Luckaly I was able to get into south Buffalo to where I am now, bored with nothing to do. By plowing my way down a few roads. The city is bad as well. Wires down everywhere & most smaller roads impassable. 

I had well over a dozen calls today from people wanting to sign thier contracts, pay me extra to plow now, and a couple people asking if I could get them out of their hosue an into a shelter. one friend of mine is paralized and needed to get to the hospital. Luckaly he managed to get the town to take him in because there was no way I could get even close to the area. I managed to find an open gas station out this way with some fuel still left. so I gassed up the truck and got 5 gal of mixed fual for my 3 chainsaws that luckaly I got all the chains sharpened not to long ago. So off I go in the morning helping people get out of thier house and find their cars again.

I can't upload pictures now but I'll be taking a ton thruought the next week or so.
not sure when I'll be online again power may be out for over a week.


----------



## lawncare18

My thoughts are wiht you guys.. I can nly imagine .. we went through a bad ice storm 5 years ago.. its scary when all you here is branches droping all ngith wiht no power.. let me know how the cleanup goes...


----------



## Dstosh

North of buffalo in northern lockport, Nothing. Just a dusting and it is pretty much gone now. Hopefully I can start cleaning up limbs tomorrow.


----------



## finnegan

finnegan said:


> i put the headgear on but i refuse to hang the blade ---hear that mother nature,not hanging the blade---that should get us at least two feet easily


see what happens when you piss off mother nature


----------



## qualitylawncare

Holy S***............................. I've never seen anything like this.. I'm in my truck right now in the Orchard Park/Fredonia area. I figure we will have the plows going and tree guys working for at LEAST a month here. Got $50-100 to plow 25x50 driveways yesterday and a few tree limb clearing jobs so cars could get out of the driveway or get them off the roof ($150-5000).. If anyone local has time to spare, this might be a good place to find some work.. There is ALOT of it.


----------



## lawncare18

qualitylawncare... ncie to see you again.. hope your phone is rining off the hook!!!!! You guys still keeping busy with this stomr cutting trees and crap or what/?? How are conditions there now.. here the lake effect is starting back up??????


----------



## finnegan

qualitylawncare said:


> Holy S***............................. I've never seen anything like this.. I'm in my truck right now in the Orchard Park/Fredonia area. I figure we will have the plows going and tree guys working for at LEAST a month here. Got $50-100 to plow 25x50 driveways yesterday and a few tree limb clearing jobs so cars could get out of the driveway or get them off the roof ($150-5000).. If anyone local has time to spare, this might be a good place to find some work.. There is ALOT of it.


im free on monday with 2 saws if you need me


----------



## Alaska Tim

*Wow !!!*

What a mess !!! Thanks for posting the pictures. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Alaska Tim

Good thing the game is in Detroit today.


----------



## grandview

I'm back,power was out for 4 days I working on the pictures today should have tonight.

PS 
Don't ever ask for this!!!


----------



## mole

I have only one word for it WOW. what a mess.


----------



## DaySpring Services

What a crazy weekend!! Last night was the first full night of sleep I've got since Wednesday. Thursday night was wild to say the least. I did manage to get some plowing in too. First time out with the new cummins and Boss V. Awesome. That snow was very very heavy and didnt even phase my set up!! I still donut have Internet at home and most of my neighborhood is still black. I'll try to check in every once in a while.


----------



## finnegan

ridehard ive got power if you need it


----------



## DaySpring Services

We have power, we got it back Friday night. We have a generator too. Our house is wired with a transfer switch so we dont have to run any cords. Someone did steal one of our generators from work last night though. It was a 10,000 watt, 19hp twin. A big mother to say the least. people have nerve. The cops said people were stealing the ones from the traffic lights, and they were even chained up. :realmad:


----------



## mole

well I just got my power back. lost it had it and lost it agian. been doing clean ups like mad. anybody who is close to buffalo and has some extra time and man power get down here there is so much work its sick. there are people here from as far as indiana and qubec. any questtions pm me.


----------



## lumps

lawncare18 said:


> My thoughts are wiht you guys.. I can nly imagine .. we went through a bad ice storm 5 years ago.. its scary when all you here is branches droping all ngith wiht no power.. let me know how the cleanup goes...


haha, i was living in oswego when that happened, now i'm out in buffalo... just moved here a few months ago. apparently it follows me around, lol. and go figure, i just sold my plow, man was i missing that!


----------



## Kosty

anyone got any work for friday or saturday i can have a few guys out thier


----------

